# Bolens 824 drive problem



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Guys. I helped a neighbor out last winter by replacing some axle bushings and drive wheel in his Bolens 824 and giving the entire drive a scrub out and greasing. The gear selection is done through a number of rods, fulcrums and attaching links. Basically, you select a gear and the drive wheel slide is held in place against spring pressure on it. The problem is, now in 1st gear, it will start to go forward and the drive wheel for some reason fights spring pressure and moves itself to reverse. If you release the handle and re-engage, you're going forwad again until it decides to shift. The funcrums/linkages/links are sloppy but there's too many to keep it tight anyway so I don't think that's the problem. I think it's an alignment problem of the drive wheel setup somehow.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

This vid Is changing a friction disc In an MTD style Snowblower...Might show some parts that were missed or need adjusting.


----------

